# Enclosure paint



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 17, 2013)

I plan on building a enclosure for Titus made out of melamine, however I'm not to fond of the white look I prefer black but am unsure what type of paint is safe. If someone could help that would be great! Also It is nearly impossible to acquire cyprus mulch that won't break the bank, i was informed that pine shavings is a decent alternative,...is it?


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2013)

Pine shavings can be irritating to certain animals. As for paint, find something low-VOC and non-toxic


----------



## KritterKeeper (Dec 18, 2013)

Im wondering how well paint will stick to melamine. Ill bet somewhere could order you black instead so you dont need to paint anything..
Ive actually seen other ppl use something that is melamine on one side and the other side is paintable wood althought im not sure where you get that..


----------



## KritterKeeper (Dec 18, 2013)

*although


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

Im not a fan of melamine, its expensive, incredibly heavy and definitely not waterproof like it says it is and once water gets on it it swells up since its partical board. I suggest regular plywood (no softwoods, like pine or cedar) and then paint with low VOC - non toxic, silicone edges and then seal with a polyurethan or drylok to water proof it further. In the end, it will save you money because plywood is cheaper and will last longer than melamine.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your help will do!


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 18, 2013)

Outside high gloss paint


----------

